# Custom glass tank advice



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I need advice on building a custom 300gal tank (72x36x27). Who do you recommend as a builder and what configurations?

I am thinking 3/4" thick glass, starfire, bean animal overflow, and eurobracing. But I am open to suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Many people will say miracles. I've heard good things but I've yet to order a new tank from them. Prices are high for those demensions. Big Al's will soon have there winter tank sale and a marineland 300 dd with those exact dimensions should be on sale for $1799


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Miracles makes the best custom made tanks period. If you're not picky about quality materials and the best workmanship you can buy a Perfecto/Marineland tank. 
--
Paul


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

I already purchased a 300DD Perfecto but I returned it. I was told that the 1/2" thick glass will give in with great flow, which is what I plan to do being a bare bottom tank (150 Gyre + 3200GPH return + 2x 6105 Tunze).

I contacted Derek from Miracles and started the order process


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Custom Glass Tank*

I just wanted to add my two cents to the conversation. I had a custom starphire glass tank made by miracles and by far this is the best tank I have owned. The workmanship is superior and the over look of the tank is great. I went shopping for a tank as well and although some tanks were a bit cheaper the quality just wasn't there (my opinion). I think you will be happy in the long run with a miracles tank.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Can I ask what kind of configuration you used on your tank and any suggestions.


----------

